# Solved: Buffer Overrun Detected!!! PLEASE HELP ME...



## speedracerx13 (May 5, 2007)

Everytime I go to log in to my hotmail account, myspace, and when I try to upload images to my photobucket I get this error on a window named "Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library":

Buffer overrrun detected!

Program: C:\Program Files\Mozilla\firefox.exe

A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the program's internal state. The program cannot safely continue execution and must now be terminated.

============================================================

I get the same thing when I try it on Internet Explorer. I have done a virus scan using the PC Tools Antivirus and it came up with nothing. Can anyone help me with this issue?

I have an idea of what it may be, I've tried deleting it, but an error comes up saying:

"Cannot delete norton-anti-virus-2006-+keygen: it is being used by another person or program.

Close any programs that might be using the file and try again."

Where the file came from I have no clue, but there is also a few files in the HJT log with symantec in the file name in which won't delete either. 3 other people besides myself use this computer and also use those websites where the overrun detection popped up.

============================================================

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:29:37 AM, on 5/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAV.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Reality Fusion\Reality Fusion GameCam SE\Program\RFTRay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.angelfire.com/goth/4horsemen
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Search - {40D41A8B-D79B-43d7-99A7-9EE0F344C385} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTAVApp] "C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAV.exe" /MONITORSCAN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Reality Fusion GameCam SE.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZBzeb032YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Copy to Semagic - C:\Program Files\Semagic\copy.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Semagic - C:\Program Files\Semagic\link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/FunBuddyIconsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} (WildTangent Control) - file://D:\games\WebDriverFullInstall.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RelevantKnowledge - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PC Tools AntiVirus Engine (PCTAVSvc) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe (file missing)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearc...p=ZBzeb032YYUS
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache...up1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/game...ploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} (WildTangent Control) - file://D:\games\WebDriverFullInstall.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RelevantKnowledge - C:\WINDOWS\

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button.

*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program. 
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
_Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply *with a new hijackthis log*._

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## speedracerx13 (May 5, 2007)

Here is the scan log for SUPERAntiSpyware:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 05/10/2007 at 10:04 AM

Application Version : 3.7.1018

Core Rules Database Version : 3234
Trace Rules Database Version: 1245

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 05:17:46

Memory items scanned : 373
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5148
Registry threats detected : 9
File items scanned : 74144
File threats detected : 3

Adware.MyWebSearch
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
HKCR\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
HKCR\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKCR\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\Programmable
HKCR\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\TypeLib

Adware.MovieLand/MediaPipe
HKCR\AMNotifier.HUBAWindow.1
HKCR\AMNotifier.HUBAWindow.1\CLSID
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FSUPPORT\NOTIFIER.EXE

Trojan.Media-Codec
HKU\S-1-5-21-1417001333-1645522239-682003330-500\Software\Internet Security
C:\Program Files\VIDEO ACTIVEX OBJECT

RelevantKnowledge Spyware Component
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RLXF.DLL

======================================================================

And here is the new HJT Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:45:27 AM, on 5/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAV.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Reality Fusion\Reality Fusion GameCam SE\Program\RFTRay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.angelfire.com/goth/4horsemen
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Search - {40D41A8B-D79B-43d7-99A7-9EE0F344C385} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTAVApp] "C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAV.exe" /MONITORSCAN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Reality Fusion GameCam SE.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Copy to Semagic - C:\Program Files\Semagic\copy.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Semagic - C:\Program Files\Semagic\link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\pc tools\lsp\pctlsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PC Tools AntiVirus Engine (PCTAVSvc) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVSvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

How is it running now? Any problems?


----------



## speedracerx13 (May 5, 2007)

no problems no, but I still can't delete that one file.. it says it's being used by another program, but don't know what... but yeah, so far everything is running smoothly 

Thanx Alot


----------



## speedracerx13 (May 5, 2007)

oh.. it did run into a few problems during the scanning though... a few files it got stuck on for hours so I had to get rid of the files that were sticking (non-vital files btw) and rescan, but in the end it all came out great.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That file is a key code generator for Norton Anti virus. Not a very good way to get an anti-virus program. I suggest you remove Norton and get one of the free products available.
Load AVG http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ it's free.


----------



## speedracerx13 (May 5, 2007)

That's just the thing.. Norton is nowhere on the PC nor is symantec.. they've been removed.. just that file remains. My roommate said he clicked on the file, an MS-DOS window came up and went away and nothing ever opened after that... no installation wizard or anything.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 
Put a tick by *Delete on Reboot*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, browse to the file and select it

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter the file name. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
It will ask if you want to reboot now,
Click Yes.

*Note:* It is possible that Killbox will tell you that the file does not exist.

If your computer does not restart automatically then please restart it manually. 
If you get an error message "PendingFileRenameOperations Registry Data has been Removed by External Process!" message then just restart manually.


----------



## speedracerx13 (May 5, 2007)

yup.. that worked, thanx for the help


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great! You're welcome!!


----------

